# Forum Competition



## MyOtherAccount (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all,

So here's the game:
without looking, name as many members of speedsolving.com that you can in 10 minutes or less!

At the end, I will tally who was the 'most popular' and who remembered the most.

Please post like this:


> 4 remembered:
> 
> a
> b
> ...


 *in a spoiler tag!* in alphabetical order, and stating the number remembered at the top.

Also, note that this is my second account, and was created solely so people wouldn't get me automatically from the user name that created the thread. I hope this does not bug anyone.

Happy..err..remembering!


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2010)

Um, I'm pretty sure this was tried before and it failed epically.
I don't have enough time to list off everyone I know, but it'd be a very long list.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 6, 2010)

10 remembered 


Spoiler



a Anthony
b cmhardw
c mini_goings
d Stefan Pochmann
e ZB_FTW
f Lucas Garron
g IamWeb
h Charlie Cooper
i Beautifully Decayed
j Felikz Zemdegs (dont remember username)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 6, 2010)

Umm let's see... well Caedus already posted here, so I guess him.

EDIT: Yea, I think I remember that thread as well, let me find it...


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Dene
2. 


That's all I got.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

46 done


Spoiler



fazrulz
woner
masterofthebass
erik
hayan (type a guy)
minigoings
statue
paul wagner
shelley
watermelon
AVG
rowehess
racist (aka waffle)
VTE
erik johnson (i think)
yallow
hays
qqwreff
the (poch) man
trying-to-speedcube
breandan vallance
chris bird
mm&pi
badmephisto
thrawst
sarah
myotheraccount
jake gouldon
ZB FTW
gurplex
rachmanovian
somerandomkidmike
dene
pjk
cokeorpepsi
zava
yes we can
helpcube
beautifully decayed
joey
waffles minion
pancake (I think)
shoot1510
rahaz v. emeroch (I'm sorry, I KNOW that spelling is wrong, I tried  )
camcuber
ispinz


all done in 10 minutes, but with how long I have been here, I should know more. I used the real names of some people whom I know have accounts here, do they count?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 6, 2010)

50 done.



Spoiler



1 iSpinz
2 StephanPochman
3 Caedus
4 Dene
5 Cyrus C.
6 Regisiew
7 Helpcube
8 DavidWoner
9 Shelley
10 pjk
11 Myotheraccount
12 waffly=ijm
13 minigoings
14 4Chan
15 badmephisto
16 camcuber
17 ChrisBird
18 MeMyself&Pi
19 Jude
20 fazrulz
21 bwatkins
22 dillonbladez
23 HaiYan Zhuang
24 Dyatse
25 Jason
26 SimonWestlund
27 Lofty
28 iamWEB
29 fanwuq
30 Ranzha V Emodrach
31 PheonixDeath
32 trying-to-speedcube
33 Jake Gouldon
34 Rainbow Boy
35 RichardZhang
36 Erik
37 puzzlemaster
38 Logan
39 Me
40 ZB_FTW!!
41 PaulWagner
42 MAsterofthebass
43 qqwref
44 VTE
45 Yes, We CAn!
46 gurgplex
47 joey
48 charliecooper
49 beutiffulydecayed
50 yukiwerts


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler



Dene
Faz (me)
Rubixcubematt
Escher
MTGjumper
trying-to-speedcube
CharlieCooper
Lars Petrus
Yes We Can
PJK
elcarc
ZB FTW!!
Edward
Minigoings
Caedus
Lucas Garron
Stefan Pochmann
Hubi
Erik
syuhei222
Forte
Joey
BeauifullyDecayed 
Inf3rno
auhsoj
TimMc
jianziboy
4chan
JustinJ
sa967st
DavidWoner
Shellie
blade740
Caedus
Ispinz
ChrisBird
Memyselfandpi
Pestvic
Rainbowboy
AvGalen
MatsBergsten
JunwenYao
Harris Chan
Jai
Haiyanzhuang
Rubiks Exer
Parity
dudemanpp
idpapro
fanwuq
Rubik's cube fan
ethan rosen
masterofthebass
Paul Wagner
jcuber
Jake Gouldon

cbf doing anymore, I'm sure I could though.


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2010)

Editing your posts is cheating!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

You win faz, and I loved those last two.

ispinz, you forgot the "[/spoiler]" tag.

better, we don't want any cheating.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 6, 2010)

Hm? I just wanted to get first post...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler



iSpinz
fazrulez
Ceadus
PhoenixDeath
Ranza
trying to speedcube
cyrus
zb ftw
cubes=life
RobH206
Memyselfandpi
jake Goulden
masterofthebass
badmephisto
camcuber
chrisbird



15 done


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Might as well try.

100 remembered


Spoiler



Anthony 
Kenneth
brunson
shelley
DavidWoner
avgalen
MichaelErskine
JustinJ
Forte
Caedus
iSpinz
Cyrus C.
Edward
fazrulz
OregonTrail
Sa967St
vcuber13
dillonbladez
minigoings
Kirjava
cmhardw
luisgepeto
iasimp1997
Crazycubemom
Rubixcubematt
jamesdeanludlow
brettludlow
PopBuyingJack
masterofthebass
Weston
blade740
MTGjumper
SimonWestlund
Mike Hughey
MatsBergsten
trying-to-speedcube
SaberSlash49
CitricAcid
Jude
Gurplex3
RubikMagicPuzzleToy
GermanCube
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Lars Petrus
Tony Fisher
Me Myself and Pi
Me
ChrisBird
Pestvic
Jani
Chuck
catherine
Lucas Garron
guitardude2541 (not sure about the numbers)
BeautifullyDecayed.
CharlieCooper
jazzthief81
ZB_FTW!!!
IamWEB
StefanPochmann
Owen
~Phoenix Death~
Jake Gouldon
Stachuk1992
richardzhang
TimMc
Dene
Escher
Zubon
bwatkins
Mr. Highway
TioMario
Logan
Edmund
cubesolver77
wrbcube4
rowehessler
camcuber
Kian
Kyle Barry
Erik
moogra
waffle=ijm
badmephisto
4Chan
PJK
Yes, We Can!
ErikJ
Rubik's Cube Fan
Sin-H
Parity
Jai
Harris Chan
Rainbowboy
qqwref
fanwuq
daniel0731ex
v-te
Zava
HelpCube



100! I could probably do more.
Edit: Time was 9:47.04.
587.04/100 = approx 5.9 seconds per member.


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 6, 2010)

So sad  nobody remembered me. Haha, it's fine.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler



ZamHalen
fazrulz
Iamweb
iSpinz
Erik
ErikJ
4chan
cmhardwick(i think thats what it is)
Cadeus(not sure how its spelled)
(x)
(r)
pheonix_death(or something like that)
Ranza V Emodrach(ok i know for a fact i spelled that wrong)
Me
ChrisBird
masterofthebass
pjk
shelly
Kian(?)
MichealP
MeMyself&Pi
StefanPochman(i think thats his accounts name)
WaffleJim(i forgot his weird way of spelling it)
Musli4brekkies
Anthony
Citricacid
Edward
Owen
danielex(not sure)


yeah thats it basicaly.I'm not sure on how to make spoiler tags.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put a "/" in the end like "[/spoiler]"


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 6, 2010)

70 remembered in 9 min, 59.01 seconds (timed with Stackmat)
This was done by scribbling down on paper.

Later, I inputted them into Excel and hit the A-Z button.



Spoiler



~Phoenix Death~
4Chan
AndyRoo789
anythingtwisty
apoplectic
Arendil
AVG
BeautifullyDecayed
Blackberry
blade740
Bob
Bryan
bwatkins
Caedus
Carson
CharlieCooper
Chris Bird
CL_Pepsi
cmhardw
Cyrus C.
daniel...ex
dannyz0r
DavidWoner
dbax0999
Dene
dillonbladez
Edward
Edward Lin
elcarc (who is Edward)
Erik
Ethan Rosen
fanwuq
fazrulz
IamWEB
ianini
iSpinz
Jake Gouldon
jms_gears
joey
JTW2007
Jude
Kian
Lofty
Logan
Lucas Garron
luisgepeto
masterofthebass
mccliff2112
Me
miniG
MMAP
musli4brekkies
nlCuber22
Parity
pjk
Ranzha V. Emodrach
rowehessler
Ryanrex116
shelley
SimonWestlund
StefanPochmann
SuperNerd
TioMario
Waffle
Waffle's Minion
Weston
Yes We Can!
ZamHalen
Zarxrax
ZB_FTW!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 70 remembered in 9 min, 59.01 seconds (timed with Stackmat)
> This was done by scribbling down on paper.



Wow, that's just over 8.5 seconds per member. And I noticed the miniG in there... I lol'd...


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2010)

Meh. Couldn't help myself. I WANNA WIN! 


Spoiler



MyOtherAccount
Caedus
Ranzha V. Emodrach
iSpinz
badmephisto
Me
Forte
JustinJaffrey/Yalow
Jake Gouldon
ChrisBird
MeMyselfAndPi
Stachuk1992
cmhardw
brunson
DavidWoner
shelley
ExoCorsair
Phoenix Death
Meep
Robert-Y
Sa967st (? eh, whatever Sarah Strong's is)
miniGOINGs
waffle=ijm
Weston
Waffle's Minion
Carson
4Chan
JTW2007
fundash
fazrulz
Erik
PopBuyingJack
HaiYan
Hyrule-### (can never remember numbers )
ZamHalen
blizzard-mb
nlCuber22
CitricAcid
daniel0741x (? numbers)
pentrixter
HaiYan
jms_gears
masterofthebass
Kian
Kyle Barry
Edward
IAmWEB
ErikJ
camcuber
RobH206 (numbers again?)
ZB_FTW!!
gurplex
Dene
Escher
StefanPochmann
Tony Fisher
Lars
Lars Petrus
rowehessler
Harris Chan
RainbowBoy
pjk
BeautifullyDecayed
CharlieCooper
joey
Owen
Cyrus C.
blade740
Mike Hughey
lubethecube
trying to speedcube...
Edmund



That's 75. Probably could get more, but I'm getting bored.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2010)

Either no one can remember me, or I'm not that popular.
Hmm, it's probably a hybrid of the 2.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

Why, when I made this, it failed epically?


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Why, when I made this, it failed epically?



Not too sure. Maybe people just weren't in the mood?

I remember that thread. Epic tank.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

63



Spoiler



1.Fazrulz
2.Dene
3.Woner
4.Cyrus C.
5.Cyrok215
6.Caedus
7.Citric acid
8.iSpinz
9.Edward
10.miniGOINGs
11.Stefan
12.Nukoca
13.kjcellist
14.Mike Hughey
15.Ranzha
16.Mats bergsten
17. Tryingto speedcube
18.Jake Gouldon
19.MGjumper
20.Daniel09124578
21.Elcarlc (Edwards old one)
22.Edmund
23.Avgalen
24.Erik
25.ErikJ
26. Anthony
27.IamWEB
28.shelley
29.brunson
30.Lucas Garron
31.Forte
32.SA098124ST
33.JamesDeanludlow
34.Popbuyingjack
35.Saberslash85
36.ChrisBird
37.4Chan
38. Jude
39.nlcuber22
40.YesWeCan!
41.Parity
42.Waffles minion
43.waffle=ijm
44.pancakes minion
45.byu
46.pjk
47.TioMario
48.Logan
49.Roinbowman
50.fanwuq
51qqwreff
52.vte
53.Helpcube
54.ZBFTW
55.Phoenixdeath
56.Weston
57.camcuber
58.badmephisto
59.Me
60.tonyfisher
61.MEMYSELF&PI
62.cmhardw
63.Stachuk


----------



## Forte (Jan 6, 2010)

137456



Spoiler



Meep


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yay!
1 person remembered me 

I'll do this later.


----------



## Kian (Jan 6, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been told I'm of questionable character before, but never like this...


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 6, 2010)

25 remembered.



Spoiler



pjk
Edmund
Edward
Cadeus (he was at the top )
daniel037x or something similar...
DavidWoner
Dene
erik
erikj
fanwuq
fazrulz
guitardude(numbers here)
IamWEB
Lars Petrus
mucklowd04
PHPjaguar 
PopbuyingJack
qqref
(R)
Rubik's Exer
Rubik's Cube Fan
Sn3kypandaman
Trying_to_speedcube
(X)
Yu Nakajima


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> 137456
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FORTE WINS.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 6, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed
CharlieCooper

or 

CharlieCooper
BeautifullyDecayed 

Seems to happen enough  OMG WE ARE BOTH GIRLS YOU REMEMBER US AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Novriil (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler



1.StefenPochmann
2.AvGalen
3.CharlieCooper
4.Faz
5.qqwref
6.peedu
7.trying-to-speedcube
8.HaSHiM11
9.ChrisBird
10.ErikJ
11.Erik
12.musli4break-something 
13.memyself&pi
14.cyrus C
15.Kian
16.Dene
17.iSpinz
18.Edmund
19.Edward
20. Novriil (A)




damn.. I don't remember any more I guess..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 6, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> hayan (type a guy)



Waaait, you associate him more with the type A than blindfolded?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > hiyan (type a guy)
> ...



No, it's just that the type-a thing is more recent.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's the thread, it got closed... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16635


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> BeautifullyDecayed
> CharlieCooper
> 
> or
> ...



I noticed that at least twice my name was followed by Escher. I take that as a compliment <3


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler



CitricAcid
DavidWoner
masterofthebass
pjk
Shellie
Kenneth
LucasGarron
Mack Daddy
JustinJ
Escher
Dene
Edward
ZB FTW
Cyrus C
Edmund
Fazrulz
rowehessler
Jason Baum
onionhoney
Sa967st
Gurplex2
Forte
Ilkyoo Choi
Stachuk1992
ChrisBird
andy pac
Jake Goulden
jcube
Daniel073ex
StefanPochmann
qqwref
fanwuq
Sn3kyPandaMan
4chan
Bob
Ton
camcuber
nlCuber22
MTGJumper
iSpinz
(R)
(X)
*LuckyMayne
AvGalen
Mats Bergsten
Mike Hughey
byu
Erik
ErikJ
Joey
Hadley4000
blah
Zane C
CharlieCopper
Paul Wagner
Kian
Kyle Barry
trying-to-speedcube
BeautifullyDecayed.
Swordsman Kirby
IAmWEB
Anthony
Waffle=Jim
Rhanza V. Emodrach
badmephisto
Me (no not me Thrawst)
Weston


comment: At the end I though 5ac but i only knew those 2 and i already had wrote down chris, i got weston because he was a guest.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't edit that last post but I had something like 6x. The key is


Spoiler



doing it with order, connect people with each other for example I tried to do the weekly comp crowd in a big swoop and people who annoy me in another lol. Lists I (tried to) do: YouTubers, people who are uber fast, weekly comp people, annoying people, the texas cubers [only got 2 lol], the moderators and administration [which i opened with], people who do the rater your x threads.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jan 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed
> ...



Charlieee you got it all wrong.
It isn't because we are girls.. it is because we are mindblowingly sexy.

Also I see that beautifullydecayed is sometimes followed with 'inf3rn0'
he is only known through my awesomeness. What a lucky guy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2010)

Statue really sucks at this 


Spoiler



40:

StachuK1992
Dene
Waffle=ijm
Kian
KyleB
Edmund
DavidWoner
Vault312
shellie
patrickJameson
AVG
ChrisBird
StefanPochmann
(r)
(x)
jcuber
jake gouldon
CharlieCooper
pjk
kirjava
Gurplex
Gurplex2
Forte
Meep
Me
Sa967St
qqwref
rabid
masterofthebass
rxdeath
Ethan Rosen
BeautifullyDecayed
Jai
Weston
IAmWEB
Erik
ErikJ
J'ey
fanwuq


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Statue really sucks at this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



YOU JACKBAG how could you forget about me? D:


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol I'm always next to edmund. 

Ill edit this post later.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Lol I'm always next to edmund.
> 
> Ill edit this post later.



No, don't. Make a new post. Editing posts is considered cheating.

and yeah we are next to each other a lot.


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2010)

A lot of people remembered me, proving my hypothesis that I am awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm on the verge of crying in a corner unless somebody names me in the next 10 posts 

Hmm... shows how much I'm worth. 400 posts and nobody's named me -.-


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> A lot of people remembered me, proving my hypothesis that I am awesome.



And having a 4-letter name with no spaces or numbers helps.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people remembered me, proving my hypothesis that I am awesome.
> ...



I only remembered him because of his terrible scrambler that he made in Ruby.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler



I was seeing if this worked


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

Not bad...34


Spoiler



1.fazrulz
2.rowehessler
3.emersonherrman
4.Jake Gouldon
5.StephanPochman
6.Cyrus C
7.Zane C
8.miniGOINGS
9.Sa967St
10.Erik
11.Joey
12.Lofty
13.Rama
14.rubikscubemom
15.Edward
16.Edmund
17.BeautifullyDecayed
18.Owen
19.waffle=ijm
20.4Chan
21.MeMyselfAndPi
22.ChirsBird
23.MatsBergsteen
24.ErikJ
25.Dene
26.IamWEB
27.daniel0731ex
28.CharlieCooper
29.Swordsman Kirby
30.Stachuk1992
31.mati rubik
32.badmephisto
33.Jai
34.qqwref


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to get my rep up. Maybe I should stab somebody...


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I need to get my rep up. Maybe I should stab somebody...



Na, just pointlessly flame people. That's what did it for me. Also, 3000 posts. G'luck


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 7, 2010)

Woah, I'm on all the lists but two.

Sweet =D


----------



## Meep (Jan 7, 2010)

fswaddle



Spoiler



Forte


----------



## zster007 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like it when people cry.



Spoiler



aznmortalx


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get my rep up. Maybe I should stab somebody...
> ...



Good this will be my new method

*C*ontinuously 
*F*lame
*O*ther
*P*eople


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 7, 2010)

Or you could just use Fridrich.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

zster007 said:


> I don't like it when people cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY!!!! Saved by another ohiomite


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol, I think someone said Cubes=Life. xD


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 7, 2010)

I could only think of one..



Spoiler



MyOtherAccount


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright, here it goes.


Spoiler



60
Fazrulz
DavidWoner
Dene
Chris Hardwick
Anthony
Iamweb
4Chan
Joey
CharlieCooper
BeautifullyDecayed
Erik
ErikJ
Shelly
AVG
TimMc
ZB-FTW
Rainbowboy
Zane-C
Rubixcubematt
SimonWestlund
JakeGould
Meep
~PhoenixDeath~
Masterofthebass
LucasGarron
VilleSeppanen
Me (thrawst)
MM&P
Chris Bird
Byu
Cubes=Life
MyOtherAccount
Logan
LarsPetrus
Kian
Blade740
inf3rno
aronmp
MikeHughey
MatsBergsten? (sorry if I spelt it wrong)
Edw1993? (David)
Carson
AndyRoo78?
Richardzhang
xpboy
Stachuk1992
Hawkmp4?
Pappas!!
escher
Hubi
Stefan Pochmann
Sn3kyPandaMan
BigGreen
jcuber
ccchips
PopBuyingJack
aznMortalx
qqwreff
funwuq
mcciff2112


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2010)

Wooh, I got 136!



Spoiler



Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Escher
Joey
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
Jude
AVG


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2010)

Many I think have been spelt wrong


Spoiler



Chrisbird
Dene
MyOtherAccount
TimMc
cmhardwk
Fazrulz
Citricacid
RubikMagicPuzzleToy
ZB_FTW
Rainbowboy
Erik
Novril



I didn't revise before I made this, I'm ganna think of lots more once I've made this post, but editing is cheating.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 7, 2010)

Jude said:


> Wooh, I got 136!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed that for you.


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2010)

Some of my combos were:

Escher - English 
MTGjumper

BeauifullyDecayed - NZ
Inf3rno
auhsoj

Harris Chan 
Jai

jcuber - lolnubs
Jake Gouldon

Rubiks Exer
Parity - same person

AvGalen
MatsBergsten - err weekly comp?


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



I also suggest not acting gay. Just gonna throw that out there.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 9, 2010)

50 remembered.


Spoiler



MyOtherAccount, StefanPochmann, Lucas Garron, masterofthebass, Swordsman_Kirby, joey, qqwref, Odder, Stachuk1992, inf3rn0, BeautifullyDecayed, PJK, PatrickJameson, Ethan Rosen, jtjogobonito, Kirjava, Kian, DavidWoner, Vault312 (wonder where he went, he was a douche ), shelley, keemy, msemtd, Robert-Y, Jude, rowan, rachmaninovian, Ranzha V. Emodrach, blade740, Dene, Lt-Unreal, Erik Akkersdijk, Erik Johnson, yoruichi, Jai, Harris Chan, Dave Campbell, adamzamora, Me, MonkeyDude1313, MeMyself&Pi, n00bcubix, Yes, We Can!, V-Te, krazedkat, ben1996123, rvb, Tyson Mao, Emerson Hermann, edd5190


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Statue really sucks at this
> > YOU JACKBAG how could you forget about me? D:



...or me... or pretty much every other member... 



Fox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 8.miniGOINGS



Yay, the first person to spell my name perfectly correct!! You get a cookie


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Are you saying that I act gay currently?


----------



## Fox (Jan 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Oh, thanks

Also, if he/she wants to answer me, who is MyOtherAccount? It's only curiosity.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

Fox said:


> Oh, thanks
> 
> Also, if he/she wants to answer me, who is MyOtherAccount? It's only curiosity.



I guess a mod could track their IP address to another user.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

By their signature, I'm guessing either ~Phoenix Death~, iasimp1997, or someone like that.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2010)

Spoiler



AvG
BeautifullDecayed
Brunito
CharlieCooper
DavidWoner
Dene
edd51490
Edmund
Edward
Erik
Escher
fanwuq
fazrulz
Forte
Goater
GunnarKrig
HaiYan
Hr.Mohr
Jai
Joey
Jude
MatsBergsten
Meep
Mike Hughey
miniGOINGS
OskarAasbrink
qqwref
Shack
SimonWestlund
Trying_to_speedcube
Yu Nakajima



bahhh... my spelling might be wrong for some of them :/ and I only got 30 -.-' 

woooh!!! edd51490 remembered me =D ( I wonder who he is hehe )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thanks
> ...



It's me. I'll update stuff tonight, probably.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

MyOtherAccount's signature said:


> I'm a big dumb stupid doodoohead DERP DERP DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Cool statue is cool.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jan 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Some of my combos were:
> 
> Escher - English
> MTGjumper
> ...



What about darling Dene?
..Or is he remembered for more awesome things like being a girl/boy/it?


----------

